# Java Taschenrechner



## HideoKamika (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt schon über 30mins in google nach einem JAVA Taschnrechner gesucht ( sourve, kein applet ) und finde keinen..
Könnt ihr mir vll. weiterhelfen?


----------



## teppi (28. Juni 2004)

http://www.carstenbank.de/java2/#prg2 

Google 1 Minute .. wenn auch etwas primitiv ..


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

http://www.korelstar.de/programming.php?typ=JAVA

Hier findest du auch deinen gesuchten Taschenrechner. Ist zwar etwas "schlampig" Programmiert, aber funktioniert.

Gruß Tom


----------

